
MIT releases OSS that reveals invisible motion and detail in video - ColinWright
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/149623-mit-releases-open-source-software-that-reveals-invisible-motion-and-detail-in-video
======
jamessb
There is also a python implementations of this technique (Eulerian Video
Magnification) on Github:

[https://github.com/brycedrennan/eulerian-
magnification](https://github.com/brycedrennan/eulerian-magnification)

------
kastnerkyle
From the source itself:
[http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/vidmag/](http://people.csail.mit.edu/mrub/vidmag/)

Patent pending... Fun to play with, but I am disappointed that they patented
it.

~~~
asadlionpk
still, good to play with on your own home videos

------
fulafel
MATLAB so still a little way from something usable from your app.

